# Oahu Question



## Werner (Mar 28, 2008)

We are planning to include 1 week on Oahu on our next trip to Hawaii in Feb '09.  Normally we would not chose to stay in an urban area like Waikiki.  But the concentration of lodging in Waikiki, and more importantly, the lack of choices beyond metropolitan Honolulu makes me wonder if we should bite the bullet and stay in Waikiki.  We have not been able to find a beach front timeshare trade into Oahu through Diamond or II.  It looks like we would be able to get into the Hawaiian Princess in Makaha for cash.  But if we are going to pay cash, then there are many more non-ts choices.  

1.  According to Google Maps, getting from Waikiki to Turtle Bay in the far northern part of the island is only 1 hr 10 mins.  Of course that doesn't take into account traffic but even if I add a 1/2 hour, a tour of the northern part of the island would end with about a 90 minute ride back to the hotel.  That's not bad.  Are these times reasonable?  A driving tour of the north that ended in a 1 1/2 hour ride home seems fine to me.  Everywhere else on the island looks even shorter.

2.  Has anyone stayed at the Hawaiian Princess in Makaha?  What is it like?  Are there restaurants around?

3.  What are you favorite places, preferably shorefront (beachfront not necessary, nearby beach is OK) outside of Waikiki.

4.  The east Oahu / Kona Head area looks very interesting.  Any recommendations there?


----------



## laxmom (Mar 28, 2008)

The driving is not bad once you get away from Honolulu.  We took a couple of days and just drove the island.  It is basically a big circle. We loved the north shore.  It was more like the Hawaii we expected to see.  We wore our suits and took our snorkel gear; if we felt like stopping,we did.  We had lunch at Haleiwa Joes and shaved ice at Matsumotos.  Yumm.  We also stopped at a shrimp shack for another meal.  There are some beautiful beaches north of Hanauma Bay also.

I haven't stayed where you are looking.  Thought about it but didn't want to deal with the traffic and congestion if it could be avoided.  We stayed at Ko Olina.  While some say it is isolated, we didn't mind it.  Shoot!  It is Hawaii; it's paradise no matter.


----------



## Werner (Mar 28, 2008)

We had an II search on the Marriott Ka Olina but nothing showed up.  Did you tour Honolulu and Waikiki?  How difficult is it to get into town, park the car and get around?


----------



## nicklinneh (Mar 28, 2008)

werner-
don't miss Koko Crater Botanical Garden if you're interested in plants at all. we were there long ago, and they were doing  xeriphytic plantings, testing for future use in the dry, western coast. we could have stayed all day there but continued up the east coast and then down the middle of the island. I don't know if Sen. Fong's gardens are still there, but that was a nice tour. there are several other attractions on the east side; we never made it to the west side. I'm going to reply to your other post separately when I have a chance.  --ken


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 28, 2008)

When I exchanged into Ko'Olina it was via pending request?  I doubt you'll see it just sitting there.  If you click the link in my signature you can see pictures of the Ko'Olina resort.

When we visited Ko'Olina we did the Pearl Harbor tour and that was pretty easy drive as it is on the outside of Honolulu area. 

Parking downtown wasn't as much fun for us.  We had dinner one night at a hotel so, we just valet parked as it was difficult to even find a parking garage.  We drove around for 20 minutes too.  Another night we went to dinner and the restaurant had a parking garage near by.  We got directions from the conceirage staff at Ko'Olina and that is the key.  We never really made it into the heart of Waikiki.  I think, if we go again to Oahu we'll spend 2 nights in Waikiki area and then, finish the trip at Ko'Olina.

But everything else we did it was fine to be at Ko'Olina.  We did the drive to the North side and had snowcones.  We went in the winter so we were able to watch the surfers.  We did the pineapple tour, diamond head hike, snorkeling at H (can't remember how to spell it), visited a lot of museums, etc...  

Driving through Waikiki it looked like it had a lot of people, shopping (including upscale stores) and restaurants.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 28, 2008)

Our trip to Ko Olina actually was an instant confirmation.  We exchanged into a studio and then upgraded to a 2 bedroom within the 59 day window which I learned about here on TUG.  We figured, of all places that we wouldn't be in the room much, it was Hawaii.  But when the 2 bedroom option came up, we were just hoping for a 1 bedroom because of the kitchen and laundry, we couldn't pass it up.

Driving through Honolulu was bad enough and we then decided to avoid it at all costs.  It reminded me of a little LA.  There just aren't as many options for going around the traffic.  We stayed clear of Waikiki after that.


----------



## Werner (Mar 28, 2008)

We did have a "pending" search going for several months but through II.  We are not Marriott members.  

I am starting to think that it is easier to see the rest of Oahu from a Waikiki home base rather than staying at a base outside the city and trying to get into town 2 or 3 times for restaurants and tours.  At least within the city you can tour with public transportation.  If we end up paying cash rather than trading, a few days in Waikiki and the rest out of town would probably work best.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 28, 2008)

Werner said:


> 2. Has anyone stayed at the Hawaiian Princess in Makaha? What is it like? Are there restaurants around?


We were going to, but decided to spend the extra $ and say at the Moana across the street. Mainly because we wanted an ocean view and to be closed to the beach. But also for its historical significance as it was the first hotel on the beach.


----------



## Werner (Mar 28, 2008)

I  think we are talking about different places.  The Hawaiian Princess time share is on the beach next to the Maunalahilahi Botanical Garden just south of the center of Makaha, Oahu.  Looking at Google Earth's high resolution areal photos there is nothing across the street except private houses.  

http://www.hawaiianprincessmakaha.com/default.asp

Is the place you were referring to?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 28, 2008)

laxmom said:


> We loved the north shore.  It was more like the Hawaii we expected to see.  We wore our suits and took our snorkel gear; if we felt like stopping,we did.  . . . .  There are some beautiful beaches north of Hanauma Bay also.



Sunset Beach on the north shore is the postcard Hawaii beach.  Endless sand, sun, and waves.  We were there during a surfing competition which added to the stereotype.  There are nearby rocky beaches and reefs, so do as Laxmom suggests, throw your snorkel gear in the car, and plan serial stops as you drive on the north side of the island.

Hanauma Bay (east of Honolulu) is a big attraction which disappointed us; it has been loved to death and much of the coral reef is dead.  It is crowded, hard to park, and requires a lengthy wait to get in; you will see more reef life in other places.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 28, 2008)

vacationtime1 said:


> Sunset Beach on the north shore is the postcard Hawaii beach.  Endless sand, sun, and waves.  We were there during a surfing competition which added to the stereotype.  There are nearby rocky beaches and reefs, so do as Laxmom suggests, throw your snorkel gear in the car, and plan serial stops as you drive on the north side of the island.
> 
> Hanauma Bay (east of Honolulu) is a big attraction which disappointed us; it has been loved to death and much of the coral reef is dead.  It is crowded, hard to park, and requires a lengthy wait to get in; you will see more reef life in other places.




I thought we were the only ones!!  I enjoyed snorkeling up in Sharks Cove on the north shore much better!


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 28, 2008)

Werner said:


> We did have a "pending" search going for several months but through II.  We are not Marriott members.
> 
> I am starting to think that it is easier to see the rest of Oahu from a Waikiki home base rather than staying at a base outside the city and trying to get into town 2 or 3 times for restaurants and tours.  At least within the city you can tour with public transportation.  If we end up paying cash rather than trading, a few days in Waikiki and the rest out of town would probably work best.



I agree.  We always stay in Waikiki where there is a lot to do and see on foot.  There are also many things to do within a very short drive, such as Iolani Palace, China Town, Manoa Falls, Aiia Loop Trail, Pearl Harbor, the Bishop Museum - the list is endless.  It is not difficult to get in and out of Waikiki to do things, but it is very hard to get into the area with a car for just a short visit.  

Another point, which is important to us and our budget, are the many eating choices in all price ranges.  We also like the Asian food court in AlaMoana Mall.  We didn't know there were that many kinds of Asian food!?

I don't think you will go wrong by planning to spend at least some of your Oahu nights in Waikiki.

Good luck with your choice!

nonutrix


----------



## easyrider (Mar 28, 2008)

I really like the Makaha area but its not for every one. Its where the locals live and hang out. The Hawaian Princess is right on the beach. The area is known for surfing, snorkleing and shore fishing. Best of all are the sunsets.


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 28, 2008)

Werner said:


> 2. Has anyone stayed at the Hawaiian Princess in Makaha? What is it like? Are there restaurants around?



Hi, we drove past it on a drive and I remember thinking that I would never want to stay there. Too far from the most of the island and in more of an Hawaiian residential area than most resorts. I've also read that locals do not enjoy tourists in that area. 
Waikiki is an easy drive in and out and Ko'Lina is great too.
Aloha


----------



## Hoc (Mar 29, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> We did the drive to the North side and had snowcones.



(cringing)


----------



## debraxh (Mar 29, 2008)

You may want to consider a "preview package" at Ko'Olina.  Our trip is just over a week away, so I can't tell you how it actually is.  We're combining  it with 3 nights in Waikiki and it seems like it will be the best of both worlds, but we'll have to see how it turns out.


----------



## Werner (Mar 29, 2008)

Debra, do you have a link to the "preview package".  These are the packages that I found.

http://www.ihilani.com/oahu-hotel-reservations/

It sounds like you have a good plan.  Enjoy your trip.


Edit: I realize now that the link is to hotel part of the resort.  I found the right one. Thx,


----------



## Werner (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded.  We called the Ko Olina Beach Club and received a "marketing package" for Feb '09.  I tested some touring routes in Google Earth and Ko Olina seems like a good base to use to tour the rest of the Island, including Honolulu.  We will probably just stay at Ko Olina for the entire Oahu part of our stay.  Waikiki doesn't interest us all that much and most of the attractions we are interested in Honolulu have parking or could be reached from a parking lot via public transportation.


----------



## JanB (Apr 6, 2008)

My DH and I are going to Waikiki, our timeshare is the Imperial, this October.  We love that end of Waikiki, close to Fort DeRussy (sp?) and the HHV.  There is lots of beach, but also lots of grass and trees to lay under.  The Beach Walk on Lewers is right there, very nice and upscale.  The Wyndham Beach Walk timeshare is still pretty new and there is also the Embassy Suites.  The Outrigger Reef is beach front, but the others are only about a 3 minute walk.  Any type of restaurant you want is close, from Roy's, Ruth's Chris to Burger King and lots in between.

We walk all over Waikiki and prefer not to drive or even rent a car unless it's for a day to tour the rest of the island.  We are actually looking forward to buying a weekly bus pass and riding with the locals all over the island.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2008)

Werner said:


> I tested some touring routes in Google Earth and Ko Olina seems like a good base to use to tour the rest of the Island, including Honolulu.  We will probably just stay at Ko Olina for the entire Oahu part of our stay.  Waikiki doesn't interest us all that much and most of the attractions we are interested in Honolulu have parking or could be reached from a parking lot via public transportation.




Have your plans included the honest traffic times required to get to some of those things you want to see?  Oahu has INCREDIBLE traffic jams, and much of it is between Ko'Olina and Honolulu.  Depending on the time of day you're heading inbound or outbound, you could end up spending hours in traffic creeping along the freeways.  Add in that there isn't much to see in Ko'Olina after the sun goes down, and you may end up driving into town more than you'd planned.  If it were me, I'd stay in Waikiki, and use it as a springboard for visiting things outside of town, rather than staying at the extreme mauka end of the island and trying to work your way back in.

Be aware that public transportation on Oahu can take excessive amounts of time to get very far.  You may not find it nearly as convenient as it may seem.

Even if you don't think you'll want to spend much time in Honolulu, you'll find it's often easier to get out of the city than it is to get into it.  I used to live on Oahu, so am familiar with how it can be.

Dave


----------



## Werner (Apr 7, 2008)

Dave,  That was the original plan, staying in Waikiki and touring from there.  But most of out interests are rural.  It looks like we could do both a north shore tour and and east Oahu tour by using the H3 tunnel to Kailua and going north or south from there and looping around the mountains.  The return route from the Koko Head are will likely hit traffic passing through Honolulu but we would hit it any way if were staying in Waikiki.  We will probably devote one day to Pearl Harbor, the Iolani Palace and maybe the Bishop Museum.  Waikiki itself is not on the list.   In the early sixties (the nineteen sixties for you youngsters) I was stationed at Pearl and used to spend my liberties by using serviceman's locker facilities at Fort DeRussy and relaxing on the beach in front of the big hotels.  It might be fun to see the pink Royal Hawaiian again but other than that Waikiki itself isn't an attraction for us.  

We spend most of our Hawaii time on Kauai so having nothing to do in the evening is normal.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2008)

Werner said:


> Dave,  That was the original plan, staying in Waikiki and touring from there.  But most of out interests are rural.  It looks like we could do both a north shore tour and and east Oahu tour by using the H3 tunnel to Kailua and going north or south from there and looping around the mountains.  The return route from the Koko Head are will likely hit traffic passing through Honolulu but we would hit it any way if were staying in Waikiki.  We will probably devote one day to Pearl Harbor, the Iolani Palace and maybe the Bishop Museum.  Waikiki itself is not on the list.   In the early sixties (the nineteen sixties for you youngsters) I was stationed at Pearl and used to spend my liberties by using serviceman's locker facilities at Fort DeRussy and relaxing on the beach in front of the big hotels.  It might be fun to see the pink Royal Hawaiian again but other than that Waikiki itself isn't an attraction for us.
> 
> We spend most of our Hawaii time on Kauai so having nothing to do in the evening is normal.




Okay, if you've already spent time on Oahu, you know what I'm talking about.  But you should know the Waikiki you hung around in during the 60's is a far cry from the Waikiki of today.  (I remember it from those days, too.)  It's nowhere near as laid back as it was, and there is LOTS more going on these days.

Here are a few additional things to check into:

Iolani Palace is beautiful, but the self-guided tour will only take you about one hour to do.  After checking out the gift shop, you're basically dione.  So you don't have to plan too much time there.

When I was in Hawaii last Spring, a huge part of the Bishop Museum was closed for remodeling.  Most of the exhibits were off-view, and we were finished with it in about 90 minutes.  VERY disappointing for my friends who were so excited to go there.  Check their website to see if things are still closed.

While you're on the North Shore (in Haleiwa, specifically) be sure to check out the Surf Museum, the Wyland Galleries, and then go for the best coffee you've ever had at the Coffee Gallery.  They have the best coffee drinks ion the planet.  And of course, Matsumoto's has the best shave ice on the island..

Further down the Windward side of the island:  Have a picnic, or enjoy a leisurely afternoon at Kailua Beach Park - one of the best beaches on the island.  Shop for munchies and great wine at Kalapawai Store, very near Kailua Beach Park.  Drive through Lanikai, and imagine how it would be to live there - in multi-million dollar homes right on a gorgeous beach.  Go snorkeling off Bellows Beach.  Go bodysurfing at Makapu'u Beach, near Waimanalo.  Spend time at the Blowhole, and try to stay dry.  Drive the Nu'uanu Pali Drive, and appreciate the lush beauty of a tropcial rainforest.  Hike the Old Pali Road down from the lookout, and consider that was the old highway.  Eeek!   

Then, if you want to see the best views of Honolulu most tourists never see, head mauka from Waikiki up through Makiki Heights, and take the drive along Round Top Drive, or Tantalus Drive, (depending on which end you start with.)  Imagine looking DOWN into Diamond Head crater from above it.  Awesome views of the city, the ocean, and the entire Honolulu side of the island.

Above all, have fun.  That's what it's all about.

Dave


----------



## tmartin1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dave - 

Thanks for the great insight for Oahu sightseeing! We'll be in (or is it 'on'  ) Oahu in June and I've just cut-n-pasted your response to print out.

Theresa


----------



## Werner (Apr 8, 2008)

That's a great list, Dave.  Some of the sights are already on the list, but the Wyland Galleries is new to us.  I'll add it.  

But my most important question for the Oahu experts is where do you get great coconut shrimp, also ahi poki or wasabi poki and where you get a real smoothie (make with frozen chunks of fruit, not ice)?


----------



## baguiogal (Apr 8, 2008)

Werner said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hawaiian Princess in Makaha?  What is it like?  Are there restaurants around?



we haven't stayed at the Hawaiian Princess but we lived in Oahu for many years up until 2006. 

What I know about that location is that it's located in the west side of Oahu. Makaha Valley is within an area called Waianae. You will definitely need a rental car coz it's aways from the airport. Driving H1 westbound... once u pass Makakilo and KoOlina, you're venturing in a very local community. Restaurants are not as great as the ones you'll find in waikiki. Even the locals there in Waianae would drive down waikiki to have a good time. Beach is nice and definitely not as crowded as waikiki. 

Enjoy  

We're heading back in August for a friend's wedding at Turtle Bay. :whoopie:


----------



## baguiogal (Apr 8, 2008)

Werner said:


> That's a great list, Dave.  Some of the sights are already on the list, but the Wyland Galleries is new to us.  I'll add it.
> 
> But my most important question for the Oahu experts is where do you get great coconut shrimp, also ahi poki or wasabi poki and where you get a real smoothie (make with frozen chunks of fruit, not ice)?



in ur drive around the island up the north shore u'll see a bunch of shrimp stands esp in Kahuku, best place to get ur shrimp.


----------



## baguiogal (Apr 8, 2008)

Werner said:


> Thanks to all who responded.  We called the Ko Olina Beach Club and received a "marketing package" for Feb '09.  I tested some touring routes in Google Earth and Ko Olina seems like a good base to use to tour the rest of the Island, including Honolulu.  We will probably just stay at Ko Olina for the entire Oahu part of our stay.  Waikiki doesn't interest us all that much and most of the attractions we are interested in Honolulu have parking or could be reached from a parking lot via public transportation.



Ko Olina is much better than the Hawaiian Princess. Good choice. I think outside of Waikiki, Ko Olina (leeward) and Turtle Bay(north shore) would be one of the best choices. 

:whoopie:


----------



## Werner (Apr 8, 2008)

Lea, Thanks for the info about the shrimp stands, we'll watch for them.


----------

